# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  AKP'den büyük ihaleler alan gazeteci!

## bozok

*Dünyanın en zengin gazetecisi bir Türk ve AKP'den büyük ihaleler alıyor!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 03/02/2009* 



*O aslında bir gazeteci değil.*

*Emekli bir binbaşı.*

Medya’ya AKP ile beraber tepeden paraşütle indirilenlerden.

Onu çalıştığı medyaya kimin göreve getirdiğini bilmeyen yok!

Kimilerine göre TSK’dan irtica suçu ile kovulmuş.

Kimilerine göre ise tam tersi, yani laikçı bir ajan ve AKP’nin içine sızdırılmış!

Hiç unutmam bir gün Tuncer Kılınç Paşa ile bir kokteylde ikisini bir köşede fısıldaşırken görmüştüm.


*Tuncer Kılınç’ın adamı mı?*

Paşa’ya bu tuhaf adamı nereden tanıdığını sordum.

Tuncer Orgeneral, *“Geçmişte emrimde çalışan katıksız Atatürkçü bir subay”* karşılığını vermişti.

Ne ilginçtir ki Kılınç Paşa’nın referans verdiği bu meçhul adam Başbakan Erdoğan’ın uçağına en çok binen iki kişiden biri.

Bu durumda ya Tayyip bey ya da devletin en mahrem sırlarına vakıf MGK eski Genel Sekreteri Tuncer Paşa’dan biri fena halde işletiliyor!

Baksanıza adam ikisinin gözünde de yandaş ve muteber!

Adam kişilik olarak tuhaf ama valla iyi tiyatrocu!

Bu eski subay emeklisine çalıştığı kurumda da farklı gözle bakılıyor.

Adam bazılarına göre istihbaratçı.

Bazılarına göre de gerçekte AKP’nin sadık mutemedi ve militanı, ama askeri de idare ediyor.

üalıştığı gazetede yazdığı yazılara bakıyoruz katıksız AKP yandaşı.

şu halde bu emekli subay kardeşin işlettiği kesim galiba doğup büyüdüğü asker kanadı oluyor!

Canım adam sağ gösterip sol vuruyor olamaz mı diyenleri de duyar gibiyim!
Bilmem... Belki o da mümkün! Kim bilir ona çok güvenen işverenlerin bilgilerini depolayıp bir gün kullanılmak üzere servis ediyordur!

*Gelelim asıl konumuza:*

Binbaşı emeklisi olan bu medya temsilcisi hakkında önceki gün bana acayip şeyler anlatıldı.

Dahası, anlatılanların somut belgelerle destekleneceği sözü verildi, yani hakkında oluşturulan ayrıntılı dosyanın gönderileceği taahhütü yapıldı ve ben de yazmaya karar verdim.



*Ankara temsilcileri biliyor*

İlginçtir, meğer bize aktarılanlar pek çok gazetecinin bilgisi dahilinde imiş!
Evet adam hakkında anlatılanları Ankara’nın temsilci düzeyindeki pek çok anlı-şanlı gazetecisi de biliyormuş!

Peki ne midir o esrarengiz bilgi?

Subay emeklisi bu sonradan olma gazeteci bugün* dünya üzerindeki en zengin medya çalışanıdır*.

Evet şaşırmayın, dünyanın en zengin gazetecisi Türk’tür ve Ankara’da bir medya grubunun temsilciliğini yapıyor.

Hayır hayır, bugünkü dillere destan servetinin kökeninde Mısır’dan kalan aile mirası ya da lotodan çıkan trilyonlar yoktur.

Anlatılanlara göre adam subayken borcu sebebiyle maaşına haciz bile konmaya tevessül edilmiş, yani bugün Karun gibi olan bu sözde gazeteci dün Harun’dan bile beter sefil ve fukara imiş!



*Trilyonlar ve susanlar*

Peki bu korkunç servet nereden mi geldi ve hala gelmeye devam ediyor?

Kamudan aldığı tezgahlanmış işlerden!

Adam güya fiili olarak hem gazetecilik yapıyor hem de devletten onlarca trilyonluk işler bitiriyor ki bunu gizli saklı değil, resmen yapıyor. 

Vahim olan şeylerden biri de şudur:

Dedik ya pek çok medya temsilcisi bu adamın çevirdiği işleri bilmesine rağmen bırakın bunları yazmayı, adamın her ay sonu verdiği milyarlar tutan ziyafetlerine konuk oluyor...

O yemekleri ve* Murat Yetkin* gibi katılımcıları tek tek deşifre edeceğim.
Bekleyin...



*TOPRAK DİYOR Kİ!..*

*TMSF Başkanı İsviçre’ye mi kaçacak?*

İddia sahibi ben değilim, Toprak Holding patronu Halis Toprak’tır. şunları söylüyor Halis bey:

*“Ahmet Ertürk eşi ve çocuklarını İsviçre’ye gönderdi. TMSF Başkanlığı’ndan ayrıldıktan sonra ifadesine göre kendisi de İsviçre’ye gidecekmiş. Ertürk’ün bütün hayatı boyunca aldığı maaşları bir araya getirseniz eşi, çocukları ve kendisinin İsviçre’ye gitmesine ve orada yaşamasına yetmez. O zaman birileri Ahmet beye bu değirmenin suyu nereden sorusunu sormalıdır.”*

Evet Halis Toprak’ın medyaya yaptığı açıklama aynen böyledir. Biz Halis beyin söylediklerinin doğru ya da yalan olduğunu doğrusu bilmiyoruz. Ancak Ertürk bu iddiaları henüz yalanlamış da değildir. Toprak’ın söyledikleri eğer yalan değil de doğruysa o zaman kamu adına biz soruyoruz: Sayın Ertürk bu değirmenin suyu nereden, lütfen açıklar mısınız? Hem niye İsviçre’ye yerleşmek?



*BEKLİYORUM!..*

*Hak etmediği onlarca milyarı utançtan açıklayamıyor!*

*Tayfun Talipoğlu* zannediyor ki susarsam unutulur ve parsayı toplamaya, yani devletten, yani milletten her ay onlarca milyarı maaş ve program ücreti ambalajı ile almaya devam ederim. Hayır Tayfun efendi, hayır peşini bırakmam, TRT’den her ay kaç on milyar aldığını açıklayacaksın. Pırıl pırıl gazeteciler işsiz ve aç gezerken sen kim oluyorsan da TRT’ye servet bütçelerle iki ayrı program yapıyorsun? Sana o imtiyazı neyin karşılığında verdiler? O TRT ki bu fakir halkın vergileriyle yayın yapıyor. O vergilerle sana servet transferinin yapılmasının yanlışlığı duyulana kadar haykıracağız. Ey bu ülkenin namuslu ve onurlu insanları, bu rezilliğe kayıtsız mı kalacaksınız? Baksanıza adam ayda ve toplamda ne kadarlık bir sözleşmeye imza attın sorumuza paranın astronomikliği sebebiyle, yani tepki alırım korkusuyla cevap veremiyor.




...

----------


## bozok

*AKP'den 260 trilyonluk ihale alan gazeteci Nuri Elibol'a sorular!..* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/02/2009* 



*Adı: Nuri Elibol.*

*Emekli binbaşı.*

*İhlas Medya Grubu’nun Ankara Temsilcisi.*

Elibol, dünkü yazımızda belirttiğimiz gibi emekli olmadan önce maaşına haciz gelme noktasında olan yoksul bir subaydır.

Peki ya bugün mü?

Beyanlara göre artık Karun kadar zengindir ve onlarca trilyonluk bir varlığın sahibidir.

Peki bu değirmenin suyu nereden mi?

Bunun belge ve dokümanlarına gelmeden önce, bugün tarafsızlığımızın ve adalet anlayışımızın gereği olarak Nuri Elibol’a bu sütundan bazı soruları yönelteceğiz. Sorulara cevap gelirse, kelimesine dokunmadan burada yayımlayacağız. Amacımız, önyargıyla hiç kimseye haksızlık yapmak değil tersine kamuoyunu aydınlatmaktır. Bir başka boyut, Nuri Elibol ben İhlas Grubu’ndan ayrıldıktan çok sonra o kuruma temsilci yapılmıştır. Dolayısıyla kendisini hiç tanımam.


*Gelelim bugün soracağımız sorulara:*

*1)* Binbaşı emeklisiyken tepeden inme medyaya nasıl girdiniz? Dahası Ankara Temsilciliği gibi medyanın en önemli iki numaralı koltuğuna hangi birikiminizle eriştiniz?

*2)* Sizi AKP zirvelerine tavsiye eden biri oldu mu? Olduysa o isim kimdir?

*3)* Temsilci olduğunuzda yasa gereği zorunlu olan mal bildirimini valiliğe yaptınız mı? Yaptınızsa, o gün yapılan bildirimdeki varlığınızı açıklar mısınız?

*4)* 6 yıl önce yaptığınız mal bildirimiyle bugünkü servetiniz arasında fark var mı? Bugünkü varlığınızı açıklayabilir misiniz?Arada büyük bir fark varsa, bunu nereden edindiğinizi açıklar mısınız?

*5)* İhlas’a temsilci olduktan sonra bu kurumdan maaş almadığınız doğru mudur? Bu yönde insanlara beyanlarınız oldu mu? *Maaş almıyor iseniz, neyin karşılığında orada çalışıyorsunuz?*

*6)* AKP’den 27 Temmuz seçimleri sürecinde milletvekilliği için aday adayı oldunuz mu? Başbakan’ın uçağına en çok binen gazeteci gerçekten siz misiniz?

*7)* şahsınıza ve aile bireylerinize ait şirketiniz var mı?

*8)* Ulubol İnşaat Gıda Turizm Sanayii ve Ticaret Limited şirketi ile bir bağınız, ortaklığınız var mı? Varsa şirketteki hisseniz yüzde kaçtır? Sahibi siz misiniz?

*9)* üocuklarınız gibi birinci derecedeki yakınlarınıza kayıtlı iki ayrı şirketinizin de olduğu iddiaları doğru mudur?

*10)* Bu şirketlerinizin kamu işlerini yaptığı doğru mudur?

*11)* şirketlerinizin Kuzu İnşaat ile ilgisi, ortaklığı ya da taahhütlerde beraberliği söz konusu mudur?

*12)* Son 6 yılda şirketlerinizin kamuyla ne tür işleri oldu?

*13)* Kamuya ait Ankara’nın çok önemli arsa ve arazilerini kat karşılığı alıp inşaat yaptığınız doğru mudur?

*14)* Park Vadi ve Batıkent’te kamudan aldığınız devasa arsalar var mı? 
Bunları hangi şartlarda aldınız? İhale yapılmış mıdır? Bu arsalara binleri aşan lüks konut ve lüks villalar yaptığınız doğru mudur? Bu iki proje bedeli toplamının *260 trilyonun üstünde olduğu* doğru mudur?

*15)* Bunlara ilave olarak İzmir’de olimpik yüzme havuzu ve benzer bazı kamu üst yapı projelerini yaptığınız doğru mudur?Yaptı iseniz bunlar hangileridir?

*16)* Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın okullarda bedava dağıttığı ders kitapları ihalesine girdiğiniz doğru mudur? Doğruysa o ihale bedeli ne kadardır?

*17)* Eğer burada sayılan iddialar doğruysa, gazetede yazı yazan ve TV programı yapan bir gazeteci olarak kamudan iş alan şirketlere sahip olmayı meslek bağlamında ahlaki buluyor musunuz?

*18)* Türkiye gazetesine yazı yazarken ve TGRT Haber’de program yaparken, şirket menfaatlerinizi gözetiyor musunuz?

*19)* Gazetelerin Ankara temsilcilerine sık sık ziyafetler verdiğiniz ve milyarlık faturaları ödediğiniz doğru mudur? O yemekler sus payı mıydı ve hangi temsilciler o yemek davetlerine katılmışlardır?

Evet sorularımızın bir bölümü bunlardır.

Amacımız, yukarıda da belirtiğimiz gibi peşin hükümle hiç kimseyi suçlu ilan etmek değil, tersine Ankara’da bu bağlamda var olan iddia ve dedikoduların aydınlatılmasına katkıda bulunmaktır...

Cevabını bekliyorum Nuri kardeş. Sütunum açıktır. İddialar yalansa işte sana fırsat.

*üNEMLİ NOT:* Bir sorum da Radikal temsilcisi* Murat Yetkin*’e olacak... Yetkin kardeş, sizin için de Nuri Elibol’un şirketine danışmanlık yaptığınız söylentileri var. Ben buna asla inanmadım, ama iş takipçisi gazeteciler röportajına bile feveran eden sen, *Nuri’nin her ziyafetinde neden baş konuksun?* Neden parayı hep Nuri öderken kafana bir şey takılmadı? Bu adam hakkındaki söylentileri hiç duymadın mı? Yoksa şirketine danışman olduğun doğru mudur? Böyle bir şey varsa Nuri, sana neyi danışıyor?.. Bir açıklama da sen gönder de bana göre yalan olan o çirkin iddiayı birinci ağızdan duyuralım ve de yediğin beleş yemeğe koşa koşa niye gittiğini anlayalım...

...

----------


## bozok

*260 trilyonluk ihaleye açıklama getiremeyen gazetecilik yapabilir mi?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/02/2009*



*Dün saat:14.00*

Gazetemiz erken baskıya girdiği için yazımı yazmak zorundayım lakin beklediğim açıklama yok.

Evet, emekli binbaşı, sonradan olma gazeteci Nuri Elibol susuyor.

Suskunluk ya da sükut kabullenme midir bilmem lakin okuyucu açıklama istiyor.

Dünkü yazımı okumayanlara konuyu yüzeysel olarak bir kez daha hatırlatalım:

*Nuri Elibol isimli asker emeklisi AKP iktidarı ile beraber birileri tarafından AKP zirvelerine öneriliyor.*



*Ya müteahhitlik* 
*ya da gazetecilik*

İlginçtir; öneri o kadar güçlü ki, adam hemen Türkiye Gazetesi ile TGRT ve İHA gibi kuruluşların bulunduğu medya gurubunun Ankara patronu yapılıyor.
Evet Elibol haber yazmasını bilmiyor ama köşe yazarı ve temsilci yapılıyor..
Emrine gazetede bir köşe, TV’de bir program tahsis ediliyor ama öbür tarafta ticari işler yapıyor.

Müteaahitlikten, emlak alım satımın ve baskı işlerine kadar yığınla iş.

üstelik bunu gizli yapmıyor alenen ve de resmen yapıyor.

Bize gönderilen dosyaya göre Elibol’a ait şirketler var.

*Ulubol İnşaat, Gıda ve Ticaret Limited şirketi* bunlardan bir tanesiymiş.

Keza iki ayrı şirket de oğlunun üstüne kayıtlıymış.

Nuri Elibol işte bu şirketler aracılığı ile Park Vadi Evleri ve Batıkent’te büyük konut ve villa işlerini yapıyormuş.

Sözkonusu olan işin ederi bana gönderilen dosyaya göre 260 trilyonun üstünde.

Keza Elibol yine devlete büyük meblağlarla baskı işlerini yapıyormuş. Bu konuda İhlas Matbaası ile paslaşıyormuş.

Aynı şekilde kamudan olimpik havuz yapma gibi işleri alma iddiaları da var.

üok çok özet olarak sunduğumuz bütün bu iddiaları dün bu sütundan Nuri Elibol’a sordum ve göndereceği açıklamayı aynen yayınlayacağımı ilan ettim.

Araya giren bazı kişilerin, “Yapma, gitme adamın üstüne” sözlerinden öte bir açıklama gelmedi.



*üukurambar’da arsa*

Bir hususun altını tekrar tekrar çiziyorum.

Nuri Elibol’u genel ortamlarda rastlaşmaktan öte hiç tanımam.

Kendine bir kızgınlığım ya da küskünlüğüm yok.

Peki bunları niye mi yazdım:

Hakkında Ankara’da var olan dedikoduları sonlandırmak ve açıklama imkanını vermek için! Yani biz bütün bu iddialara ispatlanana kadar asla doğrudur demiyoruz.

Yok, yazılanlar gerçekten doğru ise -ki şirketin varlığı ve alınan işler gibi delil ve karineler var- o zaman ya müteaahitlik, ya da gazetecilik işlerinden birini tercih etmesi lazım.

üyle ya, hem müteahhitlik, hem de gazetecilik olmaz.

İlginçtir; dünkü yazımdan sonra yeni bilgiler de akmaya başladı.

Mesela üukurambar’daki arsa konusu dillendi.

Doğru mu bilmiyorum ama Nuri bey,üukurambar meydanında Ankara’nın en kıymetli arsalarından birine sahipmiş ama, bu arsanın bazı sorunları varmış!
Ayrıntısına girmeyeceğim, ancak ortada açıklama gerektiren pek çok konu var.

Elibol, bütün bu iddialara, hayır öyle değil böyle demek durumundadır.

Demezse şaibe altında kalacaktır.

Ha unutulur diye bir ümit içinde ise yanılıyor, bendeniz unutturmam efendim..


*Basın kartını iade*

Evet Nuri Elibol, susarak bu işi geçiştiremezsin. Hakkında söylenenler yanlış ise gel beraber omuz omuza verelim ve bu iftiracıları beraber püskürtelim. Sütunum emrindedir. Yok durum tersi ise, yani ortada iddia edildiği gibi şirketler ve ederi yüzlerce trilyon olan işler alınmışsa, o zaman varsa basın kartını hemen iade etmelisin.

Bu arada bir duyurum da Gazeteciler Cemiyeti ve Basın Konseyi gibi kurumlara olacak.

Sayın yetkililer, gazetecilerin artık kendi adına şirket kurup hem yazı yazması, hem de müteahhitlik yapması olağan hale mi gelmiştir? Değilse niye susuyorsunuz? 

*Bu arada bir not da siyasilere:*

Nuri Elibol’un programına çıkanlar ona, siz gazeteci misiniz, müteahhit mi sorusunu sormalıdır.. Yok bunu görmezden gelip oraya giderlerse, onun yaptığını onaylamış olacaklardır.

*Açıklama bekliyorum Nuri bey....*



*Murat Yetkin’in açıklaması ve Nuri ile irtibatı*

Murat Yetkin benim yaşıtım ama meslekte sonradan öne çıkabilen bir isim. Ben onu muhabirlik günlerinden bilirim. Temsilciliğe atandığım medya kurumlarına elinde çiçeklerle beni tebrike gelirdi ki, bundan ötürü ona minnettarlığım var.. Açıklıkla söyliyeyim, kendisine karşı sempatiden öte bir duygum da yok. Murat dün yazdığım yazıya üzülmüş; Elibol hakkındaki iddiaları ile beraber kendinin niçin yan yana getirildiğini soruyor.. Hayır orada bir kastım yok, zira öyle davranmak için özel hiçbir sebebim yok. Yani Murat’la ne bir çıkar çatışmamız, ne de bir kırgınlığımız var... Nuri Elibol ile irtibatlanma ise şöyle oldu. Bir kaç gün önce medyada Ankara Temsilcisi olan bir arkadaşım telefonda bana *“Murat Yetkin, Nuri Elibol’un danışmanı gibi davranıyor. Bir kaç kez şahit oldum; her yerde onu lanse ediyor ve tanıtmaya çalışıyor. Yazdığı yazılarında bile onu refere ediyor. Yahu adam gazeteci değil emekli bir binbaşı ve mesleğimizi kullanarak müteahhitlik yapıyor. Hal bu iken Murat nasıl onu över anlamış değilim. Bir iddiaya göre Elibol Yetkin’e kendisi medyada öne çıkarması için şirketinde danışmanlık ücreti verdiriyormuş...”* dedi... Ben de;* “Mümkün değil, olmaz”* dedim.. Temsilci arkadaşım:* “Ama Murat’la ilgili olarak Enerji Bakanlığı’ndaki bazı işlerle ilgili olarak da iddialar var”* deyince, yine* “Yakıştırıyorlar, inanma”* dedim... *Hadisenin içeriği budur...* Ha, ne zaman ki Nuri Elibol ile ilgili iddiaları yazmaya karar verdim, Murat Yetkin’e de açıklama imkanını vereyim dedim ve söylentilere yazımda peşinen benim de inanmadığımı belirterek sordum.. Dahası, Enerji Bakanlığı ile ilgili hezeyan ya da iddiaları dillendirme gereğini bile duymadım.. Murat Yetkin dün konu ile açıklama gönderdi *işte o açıklama:* 

*“Nuri Elibol’un şirketinde danışmanlık yaptığım iddiaları yalan ve yakıştırmadır. Büro temsilcileri ile beraber yemek yememizde ise hesapları sadece Nuri değil diğer temsilciler de ödemiştir. Beleş yemeğe koşmak gibi bir şeyi yapmayacağımı herkes bilir.”* 

Murat Yetkin’in açıklaması budur.


...

----------


## bozok

*260 trilyonluk ihaleye açıklama getiremeyen gazetecilik yapabilir mi?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/02/2009*



*Dün saat:14.00*

Gazetemiz erken baskıya girdiği için yazımı yazmak zorundayım lakin beklediğim açıklama yok.

Evet, emekli binbaşı, sonradan olma gazeteci Nuri Elibol susuyor.

Suskunluk ya da sükut kabullenme midir bilmem lakin okuyucu açıklama istiyor.

Dünkü yazımı okumayanlara konuyu yüzeysel olarak bir kez daha hatırlatalım:

*Nuri Elibol isimli asker emeklisi AKP iktidarı ile beraber birileri tarafından AKP zirvelerine öneriliyor.*



*Ya müteahhitlik* 
*ya da gazetecilik*

İlginçtir; öneri o kadar güçlü ki, adam hemen Türkiye Gazetesi ile TGRT ve İHA gibi kuruluşların bulunduğu medya gurubunun Ankara patronu yapılıyor.
Evet Elibol haber yazmasını bilmiyor ama köşe yazarı ve temsilci yapılıyor..
Emrine gazetede bir köşe, TV’de bir program tahsis ediliyor ama öbür tarafta ticari işler yapıyor.

Müteaahitlikten, emlak alım satımın ve baskı işlerine kadar yığınla iş.

üstelik bunu gizli yapmıyor alenen ve de resmen yapıyor.

Bize gönderilen dosyaya göre Elibol’a ait şirketler var.

*Ulubol İnşaat, Gıda ve Ticaret Limited şirketi* bunlardan bir tanesiymiş.

Keza iki ayrı şirket de oğlunun üstüne kayıtlıymış.

Nuri Elibol işte bu şirketler aracılığı ile Park Vadi Evleri ve Batıkent’te büyük konut ve villa işlerini yapıyormuş.

Sözkonusu olan işin ederi bana gönderilen dosyaya göre 260 trilyonun üstünde.

Keza Elibol yine devlete büyük meblağlarla baskı işlerini yapıyormuş. Bu konuda İhlas Matbaası ile paslaşıyormuş.

Aynı şekilde kamudan olimpik havuz yapma gibi işleri alma iddiaları da var.

üok çok özet olarak sunduğumuz bütün bu iddiaları dün bu sütundan Nuri Elibol’a sordum ve göndereceği açıklamayı aynen yayınlayacağımı ilan ettim.

Araya giren bazı kişilerin, “Yapma, gitme adamın üstüne” sözlerinden öte bir açıklama gelmedi.



*üukurambar’da arsa*

Bir hususun altını tekrar tekrar çiziyorum.

Nuri Elibol’u genel ortamlarda rastlaşmaktan öte hiç tanımam.

Kendine bir kızgınlığım ya da küskünlüğüm yok.

Peki bunları niye mi yazdım:

Hakkında Ankara’da var olan dedikoduları sonlandırmak ve açıklama imkanını vermek için! Yani biz bütün bu iddialara ispatlanana kadar asla doğrudur demiyoruz.

Yok, yazılanlar gerçekten doğru ise -ki şirketin varlığı ve alınan işler gibi delil ve karineler var- o zaman ya müteaahitlik, ya da gazetecilik işlerinden birini tercih etmesi lazım.

üyle ya, hem müteahhitlik, hem de gazetecilik olmaz.

İlginçtir; dünkü yazımdan sonra yeni bilgiler de akmaya başladı.

Mesela üukurambar’daki arsa konusu dillendi.

Doğru mu bilmiyorum ama Nuri bey,üukurambar meydanında Ankara’nın en kıymetli arsalarından birine sahipmiş ama, bu arsanın bazı sorunları varmış!
Ayrıntısına girmeyeceğim, ancak ortada açıklama gerektiren pek çok konu var.

Elibol, bütün bu iddialara, hayır öyle değil böyle demek durumundadır.

Demezse şaibe altında kalacaktır.

Ha unutulur diye bir ümit içinde ise yanılıyor, bendeniz unutturmam efendim..


*Basın kartını iade*

Evet Nuri Elibol, susarak bu işi geçiştiremezsin. Hakkında söylenenler yanlış ise gel beraber omuz omuza verelim ve bu iftiracıları beraber püskürtelim. Sütunum emrindedir. Yok durum tersi ise, yani ortada iddia edildiği gibi şirketler ve ederi yüzlerce trilyon olan işler alınmışsa, o zaman varsa basın kartını hemen iade etmelisin.

Bu arada bir duyurum da Gazeteciler Cemiyeti ve Basın Konseyi gibi kurumlara olacak.

Sayın yetkililer, gazetecilerin artık kendi adına şirket kurup hem yazı yazması, hem de müteahhitlik yapması olağan hale mi gelmiştir? Değilse niye susuyorsunuz? 

*Bu arada bir not da siyasilere:*

Nuri Elibol’un programına çıkanlar ona, siz gazeteci misiniz, müteahhit mi sorusunu sormalıdır.. Yok bunu görmezden gelip oraya giderlerse, onun yaptığını onaylamış olacaklardır.

*Açıklama bekliyorum Nuri bey....*



*Murat Yetkin’in açıklaması ve Nuri ile irtibatı*

Murat Yetkin benim yaşıtım ama meslekte sonradan öne çıkabilen bir isim. Ben onu muhabirlik günlerinden bilirim. Temsilciliğe atandığım medya kurumlarına elinde çiçeklerle beni tebrike gelirdi ki, bundan ötürü ona minnettarlığım var.. Açıklıkla söyliyeyim, kendisine karşı sempatiden öte bir duygum da yok. Murat dün yazdığım yazıya üzülmüş; Elibol hakkındaki iddiaları ile beraber kendinin niçin yan yana getirildiğini soruyor.. Hayır orada bir kastım yok, zira öyle davranmak için özel hiçbir sebebim yok. Yani Murat’la ne bir çıkar çatışmamız, ne de bir kırgınlığımız var... Nuri Elibol ile irtibatlanma ise şöyle oldu. Bir kaç gün önce medyada Ankara Temsilcisi olan bir arkadaşım telefonda bana *“Murat Yetkin, Nuri Elibol’un danışmanı gibi davranıyor. Bir kaç kez şahit oldum; her yerde onu lanse ediyor ve tanıtmaya çalışıyor. Yazdığı yazılarında bile onu refere ediyor. Yahu adam gazeteci değil emekli bir binbaşı ve mesleğimizi kullanarak müteahhitlik yapıyor. Hal bu iken Murat nasıl onu över anlamış değilim. Bir iddiaya göre Elibol Yetkin’e kendisi medyada öne çıkarması için şirketinde danışmanlık ücreti verdiriyormuş...”* dedi... Ben de;* “Mümkün değil, olmaz”* dedim.. Temsilci arkadaşım:* “Ama Murat’la ilgili olarak Enerji Bakanlığı’ndaki bazı işlerle ilgili olarak da iddialar var”* deyince, yine* “Yakıştırıyorlar, inanma”* dedim... *Hadisenin içeriği budur...* Ha, ne zaman ki Nuri Elibol ile ilgili iddiaları yazmaya karar verdim, Murat Yetkin’e de açıklama imkanını vereyim dedim ve söylentilere yazımda peşinen benim de inanmadığımı belirterek sordum.. Dahası, Enerji Bakanlığı ile ilgili hezeyan ya da iddiaları dillendirme gereğini bile duymadım.. Murat Yetkin dün konu ile açıklama gönderdi *işte o açıklama:* 

*“Nuri Elibol’un şirketinde danışmanlık yaptığım iddiaları yalan ve yakıştırmadır. Büro temsilcileri ile beraber yemek yememizde ise hesapları sadece Nuri değil diğer temsilciler de ödemiştir. Beleş yemeğe koşmak gibi bir şeyi yapmayacağımı herkes bilir.”* 

Murat Yetkin’in açıklaması budur.


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte, AKP'nin müteahhit-gazeteciye verdiği işlerin fotoğrafları...*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi:* *11/02/2009*


*Adı: Nuri Elibol.*

*Emekli binbaşı.* (Ordudan ayrılma gerekçesi meçhul.)

AKP iktidarı ile beraber ünlü bir AKP’linin tavassutu ile İhlas Medya Grubunun Ankara Temsilcisi yapıldı.

Elibol evine hacizler gelecek kadar fakir iken, bugün dünyanın en zengin gazetecisi.

Nuri, aynı anda hem tartışılır kamu alanlarına binlerce ev ve de çarşı inşaatları yapıyor hem de Türkiye Gazetesinde yazı yazıp, TGRT Haber’de program sunuyor.

Bugün Nuri Elibol’un Ankara’da yaptığı üç ayrı işin fotoğraflarını sunacağız.
Bunlar Etimesgut’daki devasa çarşı inşaatı, Dikmen Vadisindeki Park Vadi Evleri - Villaları ve de Batıkent’deki Batı Evleri’dir. İş hacmi birkaç yüz trilyonu bulan binlerce dairelik bu işlerin perde gerisinde bir kitaba malzeme olacak kadar entrika ve siyasi ilişkiler ağı var.

Biz konunun peşinde olmaya devam edeceğiz, lakin CHP ve MHP de bu konuda üstüne düşeni yapmalıdır.

İşte dünyanın en zengin gazetecisinin AKP desteğiyle 5 yılda yaptığı inşaatın fotoğrafları...

----------

